# Any ants buying tickets for the $1 billion Mega Millions lottery? If you won, would you keep hustling?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/07/27/mega-millions-billion-jackpot-winners-happiness/


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/07/27/mega-millions-billion-jackpot-winners-happiness/


I'd be hustling cocaine and hookers.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

If I won, I’d buy Uber & make you all my b I t c h e s!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Oh hell. You beat me to it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> If I won, I’d buy Uber & make you all my b I t c h e s!


Maybe Lyft.

I'd still Shuffle. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

New2This said:


> Maybe Lyft.
> 
> I'd still Shuffle. 🤷‍♂️


With that money and Lyft’s super low valuation, I’d buy them, too. And make them UNpolitically correct. Shuffling wouldn’t be allowed.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Let me remind you that you will be grinding until you get that paycheck. There will be no cocaine, there will be no hookers, there will be nothing but pure anticipation and sleepless nights until you get that first check.

Now once you get it if you we're smart, you would disappear. Simply because of the fact that everybody in anybody that you once even said hello to, would be knocking on your door looking for a handout or some sort of payout in whatever means that they can get it.

You should hire an attorney, an accountant, a money manager, and someone to babysit your ass because you ain't going to have a clue to what you just got put in your hands.

Pay these people to make you money do not try to do it for yourself cuz obviously you were an Uber driver it didn't work.

Enjoy the fruits of somebody else's labor. Don't try to be a businessman try to be somebody that enjoys the wealth that you were just given. Set yourself up for the rest of your life with things that you will need. House a stipend to continue on for 60 years if you're young. Lock it down and that's all you get per month or whatever it is or however it is you set it up. You can't touch it you can't draw off it the only thing you can do is wait by the mailbox and get whatever's given to you from that account.

After that, cocaine hookers parties whatever


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Let me remind you that you will be grinding until you get that paycheck. There will be no cocaine, there will be no hookers, there will be nothing but pure anticipation and sleepless nights until you get that first check.
> 
> Now once you get it if you we're smart, you would disappear. Simply because of the fact that everybody in anybody that you once even said hello to, would be knocking on your door looking for a handout or some sort of payout in whatever means that they can get it.
> 
> ...


If you're in a state that allows you to be anonymous do that. I am not gonna be Ozzynubis with a big cardboard check.

Otherwise try having an attorney or accountant claim it. Maybe do it through an LLC.

NO ONE I know would know I won it if at all possible.


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/07/27/mega-millions-billion-jackpot-winners-happiness/


I'd hustle my ass to a beach in Mexico.


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> Let me remind you that you will be grinding until you get that paycheck. There will be no cocaine, there will be no hookers, there will be nothing but pure anticipation and sleepless nights until you get that first check.
> 
> Now once you get it if you we're smart, you would disappear. Simply because of the fact that everybody in anybody that you once even said hello to, would be knocking on your door looking for a handout or some sort of payout in whatever means that they can get it.
> 
> ...


what if you are a business man and capital has been the only reason you haven't opened another business but then again why if you got 500 mil..lol!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I'd start my own rideshare company and pay the drivers 10 cents per mile and 5 cents per minute. No surge, and no bonuses, either.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Illini said:


> I'd start my own rideshare company and pay the drivers 10 cents per mile and 5 cents per minute. No surge, and no bonuses, either.


Just throw the money out the window.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

New2This said:


> I'd be hustling cocaine and hookers.





W00dbutcher said:


> Let me remind you that you will be grinding until you get that paycheck. There will be no cocaine, there will be no hookers, there will be nothing but pure anticipation and sleepless nights until you get that first check.
> 
> After that, cocaine hookers parties whatever


Uh, they're cutting cocaine with fentanyl now. It's like Huey Lewis said, we need a new drug.

/mr. party pooper


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Illini said:


> I'd start my own rideshare company and pay the drivers 10 cents per mile and 5 cents per minute. No surge, and no bonuses, either.


I like your idea better.

I’d start my own called Madam Screwber. I’d cater to the high profile clients meeting a high class hooker. I’d install Ozzy’s black light to set the mood right for the pax, and play a little Marvin Gaye. 

I’d pay my drivers one hooker per hour. I’d have drivers volunteering to drive.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

shorttrips=$ said:


> what if you are a business man and capital has been the only reason you haven't opened another business but then again why if you got 500 mil..lol!


Why would a "_businessman_" be reading in this form in the first place? 

Besides that if you are true believing in your business you can find somebody that will front the money for you. If it's a sound business you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Uh, they're cutting cocaine with fentanyl now.


You can test it.

Or with that much money go to Colombia for both cocaine and hookers. 

Both are more plentiful and higher quality there.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't play so I cannot win.

But hypothetically if I played and won...

I find rideshare fun so I would probably still do it for kicks, but I wouldn't hustle.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/07/27/mega-millions-billion-jackpot-winners-happiness/


I use my highself powers to win. I been playing it. I've won lottos before but not in the millions. I am focusing my powers on Lotto America though. I was only 2 balls away from Lotto America. I got Psychic Law of Attraction 🧲 Powers via Astral Projection. Someone is for sure gonna win MegaMillions this Friday though.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Anubis said:


> I was only 2 balls away from Lotto America.


Keep trying my friend, one day you'll get both them balls in.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Keep trying my friend, one day you'll get both them balls in.
> 
> View attachment 670067


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Yep I am. Brand new Audi S8L with double bullet proof glass divider like a sneeze guard and bullet proof side windows all the way around. I'll work the 8PM-2AM week nights mostly airport no traffic no drama the occasional drunk. No worries about the interior getting damaged who cares it's an Audi S8L I own it I'm loaded lol. No job telling me I have to fight rush hour commute or the journey home at 5-6PM. Make a couple hundred bucks a week as a Uber psychologist when dates go wrong or relationships fail between my time spent laying on the beach down in Key West. lol.


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

New2This said:


> I'd be hustling cocaine and hookers.


I'll tell you what I'd do, man: two chicks at the same time, man.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/07/27/mega-millions-billion-jackpot-winners-happiness/


i would quit driving if i won 100 000


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

If I win, my azz would disappear so fast, there’d be a cloud of dust.

BTW, if you won, the lump sum is $648 million, here in Colorado, after 24% federal and 5% state taxes, that’s $312 million, for you ants in California, Florida or Texas, it’s $329 million, in NYC it’s $291 million.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> If I win, my azz would disappear so fast, there’d be a cloud of dust.
> 
> BTW, if you won, the lump sum is $648 million, here in Colorado, after 24% federal and 5% state taxes, that’s $312 million, for you ants in California, Florida or Texas, it’s $329 million, in NYC it’s $291 million.


Top tax bracket for federal is 37%. They might withhold 24% and if so, it's up to you to figure out the balance due when filling. So don't spend it all on hookers and blow if you don't want the IRS coming for you.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ubercrashdummy said:


> Top tax bracket for federal is 37%. They might withhold 24% and if so, it's up to you to figure out the balance due when filling. So don't spend it all on hookers and blow if you don't want the IRS coming for you.


I'm sorry did somebody mention cocaine and hookers? Nobody here is paying for cocaine and hookers with Uber money. Uber don't pay enough for that. 

Cocaine and hookers only take cash anyway. Unfortunately any cash that has been accumulated through the week is then donated to worthwhile Charities of my choosing. I never claim my cash so it's an always anonymous donation.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

tryingforthat5star said:


> Yep I am. Brand new Audi S8L with double bullet proof glass divider like a sneeze guard and bullet proof side windows all the way around. I'll work the 8PM-2AM week nights mostly airport no traffic no drama the occasional drunk. No worries about the interior getting damaged who cares it's an Audi S8L I own it I'm loaded lol. No job telling me I have to fight rush hour commute or the journey home at 5-6PM. Make a couple hundred bucks a week as a Uber psychologist when dates go wrong or relationships fail between my time spent laying on the beach down in Key West. lol.


You’re rich and loaded and driver Uber to make a few hundred a week. Sure that’s believable. 😀


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/07/27/mega-millions-billion-jackpot-winners-happiness/


I would quit my day job but I would still do Uber for fun and for the social experience. But definitely not as many hours!


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> Why would a "_businessman_" be reading in this form in the first place?
> 
> Besides that if you are true believing in your business you can find somebody that will front the money for you. If it's a sound business you shouldn't have a problem.


I owned one for 11 years ..that's why


----------



## CaddyDave (6 mo ago)

I’d pay off whoever I needed to to keep any legal trouble off of me and have one of my coworker’s dead grandmother dug up, and have her corpse thrown on to his front lawn, preferably while he walks his children to the curb to catch the school bus.

Oh yeah, I’d stop driving for Uber. But I would donate one fully paid for Tesla Plaid and a year of charging and maintenance to one Uber driver.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

CaddyDave said:


> I’d pay off whoever I needed to to keep any legal trouble off of me and have one of my coworker’s dead grandmother dug up, and have her corpse thrown on to his front lawn, preferably while he walks his children to the curb to catch the school bus


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

When I win hooker and cocaine for all UP members.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

🤔🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Let me remind you that you will be grinding until you get that paycheck. There will be no cocaine, there will be no hookers, there will be nothing but pure anticipation and sleepless nights until you get that first check.
> 
> Now once you get it if you we're smart, you would disappear. Simply because of the fact that everybody in anybody that you once even said hello to, would be knocking on your door looking for a handout or some sort of payout in whatever means that they can get it.
> 
> ...


Actually I would drive for one whole year after winning and put all my money from Ubering into a bank account and after the one year is done I would pull into some small town where a single mother is working for minimum wage and hand her the bank account and the keys of the car and tell her she just won some money that day…

Also would do the Ubering in a Rolls Royce and in a Chauffeur Uniform and just do Airport Rides!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

ubercrashdummy said:


> Top tax bracket for federal is 37%. They might withhold 24% and if so, it's up to you to figure out the balance due when filling. So don't spend it all on hookers and blow if you don't want the IRS coming for you.


Once they give me my money, I'm outta this dump, they can go F themselves if they think they'll ever get another dime, I'll be relaxing on a beach, in a non-extradition country, with naked babes fanning me and blowing me


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Keep driving? Why would you say something so stupid?

I would buy another billion in lotto tickets


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

tryingforthat5star said:


> Yep I am. Brand new Audi S8L with double bullet proof glass divider like a sneeze guard and bullet proof side windows all the way around. I'll work the 8PM-2AM week nights mostly airport no traffic no drama the occasional drunk. No worries about the interior getting damaged who cares it's an Audi S8L I own it I'm loaded lol. No job telling me I have to fight rush hour commute or the journey home at 5-6PM. Make a couple hundred bucks a week as a Uber psychologist when dates go wrong or relationships fail between my time spent laying on the beach down in Key West. lol.


May as well buy a Rezvani military edition tank or Hercules 

They have been popping up around here lol


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Flawlessbox said:


> When I win hooker and cocaine for all UP members.


Just a heads up i have dietary precautions and make mine plant based gluten free cocaine with a paper straw


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I WON!!
I WON!!

Just practicing.....


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

In few minutes this poor soul is about to have heart attack for the first time and when I recover Hooker and cocaine for everyone!!!


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> Just a heads up i have dietary precautions and make mine plant based gluten free cocaine with a paper straw


See you in Columbia when I buy up year supply of export and chica to come with it .


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Of course, I will.
Since I already am willing to drive for nothing, why would I stop?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ticket bought in Illinois wins $1.28B Mega Millions jackpot


Someone beat the odds and won the $1.28 billion Mega Millions jackpot.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Ticket bought in Illinois wins $1.28B Mega Millions jackpot
> 
> 
> Someone beat the odds and won the $1.28 billion Mega Millions jackpot.
> ...


I hope it was @25rides7daysaweek 

If anyone deserves lots of hookers and cocaine it's him.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New2This said:


> I hope it was @25rides7daysaweek
> 
> If anyone deserves lots of hookers and cocaine it's him.


I told my wife a year ago if we won
I would be doing the same thing I am now
Just in an Srt Charger instead of a Corolla
w a side of hookers and coke of course 😉


----------



## Michael Scarborough (Dec 4, 2015)

I would do Uber Eats deliveries in my Lambo or Bentley until I got tired of arguing with people about how stupid I am for using a multi-six figure car to sling meals. I never really get tired of arguing with people about how stupid I am. It's kind of my thing.


----------



## Mister K (Oct 25, 2019)

tryingforthat5star said:


> Yep I am. Brand new Audi S8L with double bullet proof glass divider like a sneeze guard and bullet proof side windows all the way around. I'll work the 8PM-2AM week nights mostly airport no traffic no drama the occasional drunk. No worries about the interior getting damaged who cares it's an Audi S8L I own it I'm loaded lol. No job telling me I have to fight rush hour commute or the journey home at 5-6PM. Make a couple hundred bucks a week as a Uber psychologist when dates go wrong or relationships fail between my time spent laying on the beach down in Key West. lol.


Then, why even bother driving?


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> BTW, if you won, the lump sum is $648 million, here in Colorado, after 24% federal and 5% state taxes, that’s $312 million, for you ants in California, Florida or Texas, it’s $329 million, in NYC it’s $291 million.


I would spend that $312 million on lottery tickets & hope that I would get that $1 billion that I would need to retire.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Hang on..... If I were to win,. even a fraction of that 1 Billion,. I just change jobs. The new job would be protecting the money. Learn how to make it grow. Remodel the newly purchased beach house. Explore the world in search of things to buy for the new house. Establish a company with your trusted family and share the wealth with those who are willing to contribute to the growth of the fund. MUSH TO DO!!!!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I didn't win.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Illini said:


> I WON!!
> I WON!!
> 
> Just practicing.....


BBO! 
Congrats!


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> If I won, I’d buy Uber & make you all my b I t c h e s!


not for $1 b.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

New2This said:


> You can test it.
> 
> Or with that much money go to Colombia for both cocaine and hookers.
> 
> Both are more plentiful and higher quality there.


did you learn this second hand from sanfranant aka @LAXANT?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

og bunky said:


> did you learn this second hand from sanfranant aka @LAXANT?


Taking the 5th. 🤐

I thought he was in Chicago? 

Although with as much EIDL as he got I wouldn't have come back.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

looks like he was staying with family in Chicago and tried to make it work but eventually relocated to LA and drives Lyft Black in a Lincoln but does standard Lyft rides when it's slow because the Lyft premium rides market is over saturated with drivers there


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

in all seriousness i wouldn't touch drugs if i had that kind of money. it will eventually lead to your early death from either an overdose or long term cardiac problems like enlarged heart etc. if you enjoy it any amount you will find yourself doing it too much.

just the pleasure of enjoying things like fine dining and new experiences ought to be enough at least for a while.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

> If you won, would you keep hustling?


I saw a poll on this once. The results were as follows:

No: 68%
Yes (Liars): 22%
Maybe (Liars): 10%


----------



## robert2 (Nov 7, 2015)

Wil Mette said:


> Of course, I will.
> Since I already am willing to drive for nothing, why would I stop?


Me too - love this gig so much- I would use a giant motor home to pick up riders and have a self service bar with sandwiches and snacks while I take them to their stops - I forgot to mention the tv


----------



## jazzyjerome (Mar 27, 2017)

Hell no!


----------

